# Complete Safety Kit



## Scuba Steve (May 8, 2007)

As a commercial operator we were required to submit an application to NSW Maritime which included;
1. Safety Guidelines for operations
2. Emergency Management Plan

Even though we are commercial and have to have these guidelines it is not silly for ANY person going on the water to have contingency plans.

One should have a plan for when things go wrong such as change of weather, illness, physical injury, equipment failure (sinking!, etc), loss of gear (such as paddle) etc, etc.

Our safety guidelines & EMP are too large to attach here but if anyone is driving past our shop we are more than happy to give them a look at our set-up.

In addition to PFD's, our safety guidelines have a list of safety equipment that we have decided works best for us and our customers (upon whom we have a duty of care). I reproduce it below;

_4.4	Navigation Equipment

The Tour Leader shall carry a marine and a topographical map(s) which wholly encompass the planned trip and surrounding land areas. The maps (s) shall be waterproof.

The tour leader will carry a marine compass.

A waterproof hand held GPS receiver shall be carried along with spare batteries.

4.5	Communication Equipment

The Tour Leader will carry the following communication equipment on every kayak tour;

Ã‚Â·	Marine whistle
Ã‚Â·	Mobile phone
Ã‚Â·	Signalling mirror
Ã‚Â·	Marine VHF Radio
Ã‚Â·	Torch
Ã‚Â·	Chemical light stick
Ã‚Â·	EPIRB
Ã‚Â·	V sheet
Ã‚Â·	Air horn

4.6	Safety and Rescue Equipment

(a)	Basic safety equipment will be carried where it is easily and quickly accessible. The equipment shall consist of a minimum of the following items;
Ã‚Â·	Communications systems as in 4.5 above
Ã‚Â·	Marine First Aid Kit as approved
Ã‚Â·	Waterproof matches
Ã‚Â·	Chemical fire starters (e.g. Ã¢â‚¬Å"FirelightersÃ¢â‚¬_


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

cheers steve- good advice there and most of those items pack down pretty small and can be carried easily.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXnNaZ0AACJfgAASYOWAEokgHACv7//wMACtQgmhTyT1NqejUBpk9Q9J5NQY0aNAMmQ0YjTQNMBqp/qaBGjSGTJ6mTQaDTahCM2qSO/rq7tZISka1UfunO6mqYLQXshj4wOBdH7MtypdirWk9a7D6GSDpwu0ovDqn6zKoyOJBCLzYphmvtsm+rH1RXFx4K0Re7jmGS4nsGMQ4GyzRAoZMA2RkDdDTdfzSpbrCRFqMaDooMtRzXKxS5A6gZYbZrdXfCEIAHAl6fItauNO4bLwS2kxeOMxGb7GyktSkhIsH8XckU4UJB5zWmdA


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, some great info there, thanks!!


----------

